# Lucky at Horse Creek



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 18, 2015)

Went over to Horse Creek yesterday.  Walked around for an hour and a half looking for a hot feed tree to climb over but never came across anything promising.  Found one persimmon that had two fruit on the ground under it, but the sign wasn't what I like to climb on.  I had carried a buddy with me, and he decided to climb on it.  I told him I'd be back after dark, and headed deeper into the swamp to find something better.  Everything I checked looked dead.  I ended up climbing on a funnel with very low expectations.  So low that I didn't even bother setting up my video camera.  Big mistake!  At 7:42, 4 deer came easing through and this one got broadside at 10 yards.  Would have been great video.

When I got back to where my buddy was, he had killed one too.  Pretty lucky for us to double under such poor conditions.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 18, 2015)

Good deal! Lots of stickbows kills already. Congrats.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 18, 2015)

Now who's lucky.  My what long ears that doe has.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 18, 2015)

If you are lucky, then I'm a circus midget.  Good job man!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 18, 2015)

Good job sir!


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 18, 2015)

Chris, it's good to see you sitting behind a dead deer again.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2015)

Outstanding!! Congrat's to you and your buddy!! Where's the hole?


----------



## JBranch (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats , Chris, on a great deer.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2015)

Good deal, Chris!


----------



## GrayG (Sep 18, 2015)

Ya'll had a good evening!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 18, 2015)

Good Job


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 18, 2015)

Good job Chris! Good to see you back brother.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats. Way to stick it out.  Just more proof of how unpredictable whitetails can be.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 18, 2015)

Warren, it was good to experience success again.

Al, I was up about 20-22 feet and spined her.  You can see the arrow shaft right next to my hand.


----------



## Finch (Sep 18, 2015)

You are a great hunter sir. I wish I was 1/3 the hunter you are you took a year off and it's like you never missed a beat. Some people just have that killer instinct and you sure have it. Congrats.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome Chris!!!!!!!! Good to see you hunting again my friend!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome, dude!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 19, 2015)

Good Job Chris they better find a hole to hide in before October.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats, whats your setup this season?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 19, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Congrats, whats your setup this season?



Shooting my Centaur, 63#@28, and Treesharks.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 19, 2015)

I see you are still lucky too.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice looking doe!


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Took a year off? What up with that?


----------



## leftystar (Sep 20, 2015)

Going for the muzzle loader hunt this weekend any pointers?


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 21, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Now who's lucky.  My what long ears that doe has.



I was thinking mule deer for a second!  Lol. Congratulations on a good kill!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 21, 2015)

Well done. Congratulations!!


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 21, 2015)

All righty then


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 22, 2015)

leftystar said:


> Going for the muzzle loader hunt this weekend any pointers?



I think the best advice I could give is for you to go over there and put boots on the ground and scout. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 23, 2015)

I went down there yesterday and walk a good piece even got the see the new world record bass sign. Gonna be setup in that area.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats.


----------

